# Artwork by the Banana Bread Guy



## BananaBread127 (May 20, 2020)

Hello, just making a post on these forums, like I definitely do regularly, to share some of my recent artwork in the Artwork forum.

I'm looking for criticism, so if you have any of that, please tell it to me, although I have already noticed the following: Shinx's shadow is wonky, the Several Faces has practically no composition, the Popplio drawing has a rather de-saturated and un-detailed background, and the Several Breads has wonky perspective. Thank you much for looking!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 20, 2020)

These are so great! I have very few criticisms, and all of them are probably intentional things you meant to do. 


Beta wooper's eyes are off and it kinda bugs me. 
Shinx's face is very flat.
Other than that, i love all these drawings so so much. :D these are really great.


----------



## BananaBread127 (May 20, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> These are so great! I have very few criticisms, and all of them are probably intentional things you meant to do.
> 
> 
> Beta wooper's eyes are off and it kinda bugs me.
> ...


Thank you for the feedback! I can see that Shinx's face is rather flat, but it's true that Wooper's offset eyes were intentional, meant to give off an absent minded look, which I tend to do on a lot of particularly silly faces I draw.


----------



## Herbe (May 20, 2020)

BananaBread127 said:


> meant to give off an absent minded look


no thoughts. head empty. 

I love the breads :) You could probably use a more unified color palette on the several faces. Also, I love the breads' poses, maybe use more active posing for the other characters?


----------



## BananaBread127 (May 20, 2020)

Herbe said:


> BananaBread127 said:
> 
> 
> > meant to give off an absent minded look
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! I have been thinking of doing more active poses for other drawings, but I haven't been drawing as much since the Several Breads, It was both easy and practically necessary to have different poses on that one because of the whole pastry-with-sticks-for-limbs aspect.


----------

